# I found the way out.



## deathisthewayout (Apr 7, 2017)

Until Death do us part.

I seek death.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

could you explain further? Are you are suicidal?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

deathisthewayout said:


> Until Death do us part.
> 
> I seek death.


Surely divorce is better?


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

deathisthewayout said:


> Until Death do us part.
> 
> I seek death.


I hope that the death you are talking about is death to the marriage in the form of divorce.

If you think about killing yourself or your spouse, please don't post this here and seek professional help. Call a suicide hotline in you area and get medical attention from you family doctor. You may need medication to deal with whatever it is you are dealing with. 

Please read TAM rules. Suicide is not something that can be helped here. Immediate action by the proper channels needs to be used. Glad @EleGirl is reading this.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You are in crisis and need to act quickly. It's not all that unusual for someone going through what you are going through to have thoughts of suicide. 

The good thing is that there is something you can do about this. 

Are you seeing a counselor? But please see your doctor as well. They can prescribe antidepressants that can help you work through this depression and anxiety. They help to clear away the fog of depression so you can work on solving your issues. They do not numb you, they will help you cope and heal.

Also, here are some resources for you. They can be another outlet for you to talk through your pain and thoughts of suicide.

Here is a link and phone number to a suicide prevention lifeline and their phone number.

*Lifeline

1-800-273-TALK 
*

Please call them and talk to them.

You can post here too of course.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@deathisthewayout Death is a way to another state.

But it may not be a way out. 

Because the other state may not be better than the state you are in at the moment.

It might even be worse.

Please consider all of the potential consequences of your intended actions.

And please remember that we are here for you and that some of us have been in the same situation that you are in.

And we are still here.


----------

